# Job Title



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

All this talk about jobs lately, I would be curious as to what some of you guys do for a living. Just for the fuk of it. I like to see if demographics play a role in someone's position, not that everybody say's where they live, it's just sometimes job positions dictate roughly where a person calls home.
Myself, I work for the state fish and game agency as a fish biologist, I'm not that smart, I just know fish!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 20, 2014)

Registered Nurse here


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2014)

crack dealer


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 20, 2014)

Forecasting Analyst .... 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2014)

Administrator


----------



## losieloos (Jul 20, 2014)

I collect pennies and then take them to the bank and then exchange for paper money.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I collect pennies and then take them to the bank and then exchange for paper money.


Give me your addy and I'll send you a bucket of them.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> crack dealer


How's biz. brother? any competition?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2014)

Fix defects in car paint in new cars


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 20, 2014)

Pro 21 player


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 20, 2014)

Something to do with Cats


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Transportation Sales, Warehousing and Distribution.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2014)

Work for the post office.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 20, 2014)

Design Director


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2014)

Water plant operator/bio chemist.   Yeah my grammar isn't the best but I'm not dumb. Lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 20, 2014)

I just hit shxt w/a hammer....simple


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 20, 2014)

I middleman crack to BB


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

Internet marketing (not porn so don't ask for freebies)....


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Transportation Sales, Warehousing and Distribution.



^^^Sounds like the Mobs answer to me!



Me....... well im a legal pimp.  Hahaha i recruit and staff nurses. ......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^Sounds like the Mobs answer to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Me....... well im a legal pimp.  Hahaha i recruit and staff nurses. ......




Alpha D outed


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jul 20, 2014)

Yacht Captain/engineer


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Yacht Captain/engineer


Hook it up. Anniversary in October.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 20, 2014)

Newly made sheet metal worker. 

-babyhulk


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

babyhulk said:


> Newly made sheet metal worker.
> 
> -babyhulk



Good for you BH


----------



## Maijah (Jul 20, 2014)

I install fence


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

I work on electric motors and water pumps for water wells.  I've been doing it for 14 years now and it sucks dick.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

I run a bulldozer. Brand new D8T 

I build pipelines to keep gas in your cars and heat in your house. 

Your welcome.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I run a bulldozer. Brand new D8T
> 
> I build pipelines to keep gas in your cars and heat in your house.
> 
> Your welcome.



damn,  I bet that's fun.  we use excavators a lot but never been on a dozer.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> damn,  I bet that's fun.  we use excavators a lot but never been on a dozer.



It pretty satisfying when your done and the boss comes and says. " you got that shit looking good". 

I've been running one since I was 15. I'm just a kid with a giant sand box. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a bag boy at Walmart.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm a bag boy at Walmart.



And you're not even good at it


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 21, 2014)

Lmao@AlphaD


----------



## lightweight (Jul 21, 2014)

Manage at a gun range


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 21, 2014)

Full time industrial mechanic. Part time face cream pimp and I also paint custom wooden signs for weddings and shite. And I've been known to suck BB's dick for crack every other Saturday and sometimes on Thursdays.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 21, 2014)

Gunsmith/man whore.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 21, 2014)

Trauma Nurse


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 21, 2014)

Laid off gay porn guy looking for a new gig.  Anyone have any leads?


----------



## RJ (Jul 21, 2014)

coke dealer in the ghetto.

























































seriously... i sell Coke products in a really rough section of Atlanta. mlp


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 21, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Laid off gay porn guy looking for a new gig.  Anyone have any leads?



https://www.xytex.com/sperm-donor-bank-become-donor/index.cfm

The semen evaluation (QC) positions are taken.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 21, 2014)

Senior Vice President and Principal at a commercial real estate company. Pretty boring stuff to most of you, but at least I get to get out of the office several times a day to visit clients or go on tours. I'd go nuts with a job that I had to sit at my desk all day


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 21, 2014)

sell wire n cable to the telecom industry.  

AT&T is my bitch


----------



## stonetag (Jul 22, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Senior Vice President and Principal at a commercial real estate company. Pretty boring stuff to most of you, but at least I get to get out of the office several times a day to visit clients or go on tours. I'd go nuts with a job that I had to sit at my desk all day



No fuking way in hell could I do the desk gig all day, I suppose if there was absolutely no other option.....fuk it I still wouldn't!


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

Plastics injection molding technician


----------



## grind4it (Jul 22, 2014)

Retired almost two years now...started to lose my mind from boardom. I founded a new company a few weeks ago and am trying to get that off the ground.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 22, 2014)

Executive Assistant = Door Mat


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Executive Assistant = Door Mat



I need a new doormat, ummmm , I mean executive assistant  hahahaha. HC!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Executive Assistant = Door Mat



You're a doormat with nice tits though.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I need a new doormat, ummmm , I mean executive assistant  hahahaha. HC!!!!



lmao! Will you pay moving costs??



coltmc4545 said:


> You're a doormat with nice tits though.



Shit, maybe that's why they keep me!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jenner said:


> lmao! Will you pay moving costs??
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, maybe that's why they keep me!



I'd keep you too but have a very strict dress code.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 22, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'd keep you too but have a very strict dress code.



I'm sure what saves me here is one of the bosses is female  Dress code isn't so fun lol


----------



## jackdaddy (Jul 22, 2014)

Bridge construction foreman for railroad


----------



## Get Some (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd like an executive ASSistant as well Jenn... and you don't even have to move. All you have to do is sit on my lap and answer phone calls, we'll see what else pops up


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jenner said:


> lmao! Will you pay moving costs??
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, maybe that's why they keep me!



You mean a uhaul truck lol?


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 22, 2014)

I would pay Jenn to move


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 23, 2014)

I steal candy from babies...its so easy like stealN purses from an old ladies......


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I steal candy from babies...its so easy like stealN purses from an old ladies......



......dont forget you also love fruit punch and enjoy eating fried shiken?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 23, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ......dont forget you also love Grape Drink and enjoy eating fried shiken?



Fixed that 4u bro...


----------



## Yaya (Jul 23, 2014)

I make things happen for the people who make things happen


----------



## Yaya (Jul 23, 2014)

^^^ Literally^^^


----------



## italian1 (Jul 23, 2014)

My job title is the fukin boss.  And believe me it sucks!!!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

italian1 said:


> My job title is the fukin boss.  And believe me it sucks!!!


Yea your not kidding. Many think being the BOSS is all that but at times it sucks especially babysitting grown ass men like I have to do 5x a week.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 24, 2014)

linux support systems engineer

"engineer" lol yeah okay. not sure why they call me that. I guess level 6 admin would sound silly


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sell wire n cable to the telecom industry.
> 
> AT&T is my bitch



Coax is my best friend! We hangout a lot...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2014)

TylerDurdn said:


> Coax is my best friend! We hangout a lot...



735C/734C and so on....


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2014)

Babysitting the sore pussys of people that have a lot of money.

A.K.A. Civil Engineering Manager.


----------



## jlatly (Jul 27, 2014)

Diesel mechanic in the concrete industry. Not a horrible job. Pay is decent and I have a laid back boss. Everyone is so old where I work that I am a kid at 33 years old. Still, I'm the best damn mechanic they have.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Systems Engineer III (I.T.) for a medical laboratory.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 29, 2014)

Quality engineer


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Laid off gay porn guy looking for a new gig.  Anyone have any leads?



Fluffer here! But i got tweezers to grab those tiny ones, to get u back in da game.... 

Honestly im on welfare, fawk it, u guys keep on doing what ir doing i gotz a free phone and uall pay my bills... SOME of u gotz to work harder cause "whoose gonna take care of my 10 kids??" U cheap bastards! I need my car benz payment and 3500 sq ft house payment soon! Soon SON!


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 8, 2014)

I change tires. Anything from a golfcart to giant loaders and earthmovers


----------



## oldandslow11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Steel mill craneman


----------



## speech (Aug 27, 2014)

seamen donor


----------



## nightster (Aug 27, 2014)

I program security systems, card access, cameras etc..


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cnc machinist


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Cnc machinist



I like doing machine work in my spare time to fabricate random shit lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 27, 2014)

Sales Executive.

Not as glamorous as it sounds but pays the bills.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 27, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Sales Executive.
> 
> Not as glamorous as it sounds but pays the bills.


 Got to admit bro, "Executive" sounds outstanding!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 27, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Cnc machinist


Always wanted to operate a CNC. I would like to machine my own bike engines, blocks, heads and such.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 27, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Always wanted to operate a CNC. I would like to machine my own bike engines, blocks, heads and such.



Yeah I enjoy it bro. Unfortunately I don't get to work on engines or anything cool like that


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Yeah I enjoy it bro. Unfortunately I don't get to work on engines or anything cool like that



Iknow a few guys who work this field on my base!


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 27, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Iknow a few guys who work this field on my base!



Cnc machining?


----------



## Paolos (Aug 27, 2014)

Mechanical engineer


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Cnc machining?



Machinists and they make everything.... Not sure the difference between cnc and what they do?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Was a cook now, housewife


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> Was a cook now, housewife



Where's my sammich?!


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Where's my sammich?!



Lmao...that's what I'm sayin


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 27, 2014)

purse connoisseur......


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Where's my sammich?!



Check IH's lunch box, he's got a fridge in there, I'm sure he can spare a meal..


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 27, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Lmao...that's what I'm sayin



mmm... banana and PB and beets!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 27, 2014)

Can I have some rice n beef please?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 27, 2014)

That's tonights dinner so you'll have to wait


----------



## staxs (Aug 28, 2014)

Fiberoptics splicer


----------



## whitelml (Aug 29, 2014)

Operator.  D8 or D6 dozer mostly.  Track hoe and grader couple times a week.


----------



## longchopp (Sep 11, 2014)

Im the boss at a factory,Everything is my fault,Doesnt matter who done it.


----------



## mickems (Sep 13, 2014)

general contractor---advil abuser


----------

